# Insrigator Cobia Icebreaker



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

*Instigator Cobia Icebreaker 3/21/15*

Got a 60.4 lber yesterday to open up our season. We were 1-3. Got really good shots on all 3 fish. Typical early season lethargy.


----------



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice Cobia, Great job


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice catch. Glad to hear that you saw multiple fish.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish. Congrats


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Not a bad way to break the ice! i'm 0-1 in the kayak right now


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to break the ice early in the season!!! Nice fish!!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great job guys!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice one to start with!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to the whole crew!!!


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Good job. That thing looks bigger than 60 to me. Be down in 2 weeks for 9 days. See yall on the green reef. Good luck


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Good job on the early catch guys. I just got a Cobia tower on my boat Saturday can't wait to try it out.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice.
When's dinner?
Lol
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

If you go to Harbor Docks, our fish is on the menu currently. Lol


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

atlantacapt said:


> If you go to Harbor Docks, our fish is on the menu currently. Lol


 Not anymore, we sold the last of it about 4 hours ago!


----------

